# What morph is this boa please



## walden85 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Its a normal.


----------



## walden85 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm not so sure it is a normal. IMO, the bowtie appearance of the saddles look characteristic of hypo. But I am no expert. Try taking a series of pictures, whole body and close ups, and posting them on the morph forum at RedTailBoas.com Main Menu - The Front Page.


----------



## walden85 (Sep 23, 2013)

Cheers paulh I didnt think she was a normal

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

She looks like a normal/diamond back ... idk i aint amazing with boa morphs


----------



## walden85 (Sep 23, 2013)

I was told on redtailboas shes a normal its just none of my bci boas have got bowtie saddles maybe it her colour 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaypython (Jan 30, 2014)

I wouldn't say hypo.. The bow ties are too dark... Im learning all my colour morphs so I'm unsure.. But looks very different to my hypo...

It's a very nice looking boa... That I am sure.


----------



## walden85 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you very much jaypython

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Lovely patterns but normal boas are the most diverse lot there is, and ive got to say it looks like a lovely normal. My male has beautiful pinks and oranges but still just a normal :2thumb:


----------



## walden85 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks jrb 89 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------

